# Ferrets



## JennBell0725 (Sep 5, 2013)

I unexpectedly adopted 2 ferrets today. Anyone have a good ferret group they would recommend?

â˜†Jennâ˜† and The Sulcata Hatchies, Cera, Ducky, and Spike!


----------



## Tom (Sep 5, 2013)

I don't know of a group, but I've kept and trained a few in years past. I'm happy to share what I know.


----------



## JennBell0725 (Sep 5, 2013)

Thanks Tom. The two I adopted today were kept in a ferret nation cage with two levels, the top level had a broken tray and they were on the metal bars. They are underweight and their nails were horrible. I trimed them already though. It took about two hours to get the cage clean. 

I bought them taste of the wild rocky mountain cat food bc it was the best option in my small town but im looking for a better food I can order. I was worried about keeping the cage clean bc they just pooped everywhere before bc they had no litter pans. I put a corner one on bottom and a small cat one in a corner on the top and then put fleece over the rest of the floor space and they only had one accident so I put a small amount of it in the tray and cleaned the rest with natures miracle and now they are using it.

I guess I just need to know how to help keep the odor down. Im hoping the better food will do it. I have no clue what they ate before bc they. Came with zero food or bedding. Just a filthy cage with empty food and water and a filthy hammock that took four washes on hot to get the smell out. I also had to bathe them bc the smell was so bad. I had to use some baby shampoo I had on hand so if you could recommend something for ferrets that would be great too. 

Also would like to know what sort of things I can give them to supplement their diet to get their weight up. 

â˜†Jennâ˜† and The Sulcata Hatchies, Cera, Ducky, and Spike!


----------

